# Permanently importing a vehicle



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,


When I came here I came on my tourist visa, I brought a vehicle in on a temporary permit which was later destroyed due to a fire. The auduana officials on the phone assured me that if I dont bring them the window sticker, they wont return my deposit (which is fine). Does this mean I will also be unable to ever bring in another vehicle on a temporary permit, since I will be in the system for not returning the sticker?

I plan on soon returning to the US on other business, and am thinking about buying a used pickup to bring back with me when I return to mexico. I would prefer 100% to import it and get mexican plates - is this possible with only my fm3? Does anyone have any experience doing this or any resources explaining the process. All I got off the auduana website was that it has to be 10 years old (is this exact or 10 years and newer), and to not do business with a random person on the street, only a customs broker. Google gets me a bunch of out-dated hoopla and explanations on how to ship in a new car with a freight carrier.

When I crossed in matamoros, I had my trailer imported at the Importaciones Pequeñas window (since i had no plates-title-registration from the US)...would I be able to import a vehicle through them or is a pickup not considered pequeña?

Thanks for any help or direction


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you can't return the vehicle, with or without the sticker, to the border and get a receipt for removing it from Mexico, you can't bring another vehicle into Mexico.
Since you have an FM3, it appears that you want to stay, so why not simply buy your next pick-up in Mexico. There certainly are many to choose from (more models than in the USA) and pick-up trucks do not have to pay the 'tenencia' tax, so they are a good choice and retain good re-sale value, making a new or recent model a more affordable choice than a sedan. Since your trailer is already nationalized, you will then be free to drive either side of the border, towing it or not, without the need for any stickers or paperwork. Just keep your INM credentials current in Mexico, as well as your registration and a proof of address. That will keep you free of most hassles by traffic cops in the USA. We've driven our Jalisco plated car through some ten states without incident, other than a chuckle, when one cop tried to 'run our plates' and couldn't figure out why he got 'nada'.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

My '93 pickup I bought here cost me about $35k pesos, in Chicago I can get a 2001 for about $3000. To avoid stiring up a bunch of politics like I saw in a related thread, I'll further explain my position...

I do custom motorcycle paint work, and sometimes people offer me excellent barter deals trading me vehicles for the paint job. Where a paint job would be valued at $x, I get a truck worth much more than that. I have one of those jobs coming up, and am considering accepting it IF I can bring the truck back with me. Since I cant temporarily import it, I am interested in exploring my options as far as getting it permanently imported (not to mention the major plus of having mexican plates around here - getting the transito off my back).

Thanks for informing about mexico plates in the US, that would have been my next question.



RVGRINGO said:


> If you can't return the vehicle, with or without the sticker, to the border and get a receipt for removing it from Mexico, you can't bring another vehicle into Mexico.
> Since you have an FM3, it appears that you want to stay, so why not simply buy your next pick-up in Mexico. There certainly are many to choose from (more models than in the USA) and pick-up trucks do not have to pay the 'tenencia' tax, so they are a good choice and retain good re-sale value, making a new or recent model a more affordable choice than a sedan. Since your trailer is already nationalized, you will then be free to drive either side of the border, towing it or not, without the need for any stickers or paperwork. Just keep your INM credentials current in Mexico, as well as your registration and a proof of address. That will keep you free of most hassles by traffic cops in the USA. We've driven our Jalisco plated car through some ten states without incident, other than a chuckle, when one cop tried to 'run our plates' and couldn't figure out why he got 'nada'.


----------



## Roadtripper (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not an expert on this by any means but have done a lot of research and have heard many things. Here is what I "think" I understand from all that I have heard.

I don't know specifically about your temporary permit or your situation with your current car but I can tell you about your potential future car. If you have an FM3 and it is current and you plan on keeping it current you should be able to permanantly import any car you wish by paying the correct fees. If you do not have an FM3 then the process is a little more sticky.

There are very few lawyers/brokers willing to import cars/trucks/SUV's into Mexico right now. I recently found one and here is the situation. You must buy an exactly 10 year old vehicle. The Mexican year is slightly different when it comes to importing and it starts on November 1st. So, If you want to bring in a vehicle up to October 31st of 2010 it must be a 2000. If you want to bring in a vehicle from November 1st 2010 until October 31st 2011 it must be a 2001. 

It also must be a NAFTA approved vehicle meaning it has some percentage of parts assembled in the US, Mexico, or Canada. The easiest way to tell this is by the first digit of the VIN on a vehicle. I Have been told conflicting information about this but I know it must be a number to qualify and someone told me that it must be a number from 1-5 but I have not confirmed that. 

The cost can be expensive to import and you must find someone that is willing to do it. There for sure is a legitimate lawyer in Laredo, TX that will do it and you can PM me if you are interested in his information. The one big catch is that you must sell it to a Mexican citizen first and then have them sell it back to you once you get to your destination and get it plated there. You must check with your local area because some states/cities will plate to a US citizens without an FM3 and others won't. If you are taking the vehicle to a place that allows you to plate a vehicle without an FM3 then here is what you would have to do.

First you have to find someone in Mexico that you trust. You will need a copy of their CURP #, ID card, utility bill, and a letter from them stating that it is ok for you to drive "THEIR" car to your destination. You will also need your original title and a copy of your original title. When you get to the border the broker will sell your car to your friend. You will get a temporary permit to drive the car to your destination. Then when you arrive your friend will sell you back the vehicle and you will get the car plated in your location. Oh yeah, don't forget insurance.

I just had a friend do this about 3 weeks ago and had great luck and it worked perfectly. I am going to do it in a couple of weeks--hopefully. In the end I think it would be possibly less expensive and easier to purchase a vehicle in Mexico but for various reasons I won't get into I have decided to import. 

That should get you started. GOOD LUCK.


----------

